# cooking in another country?



## veronporter (May 9, 2011)

Hello everybody. I wanted to ask if anybody has experience in moving to a country other than your own to cook/apprentice for a period of time? I'm a 27 year old line-cook with 6+ years of experience. I never attended culinary school so my "connections" in the industry are little to none. I'm really interested in going to France(or perhaps england, italy or spain) and cooking around for a good chunk of time. I'm aware of the language constraints and am willing to study a language extensively before traveling there. Anyway, I guess my main questions are how does someone with no direct connection to a chef/restaurant in another country set-up an extended stage or live/work exchange and what other complications might I have to deal with? I'm pretty committed to the idea, am willing to work hard to make the best of any opportunity that may come my way. Thanks a lot and I appreciate any responses.


----------



## pirate-chef (Jan 25, 2012)

At the moment i am 26 and have spent the last 2.5 years fighting to live in europe with my gf. I also work as a chef with culinary school experience etc. Look deeply into the country you are making an attempt to live in. the way the us immigration laws have treated most other foreign nationals dont be surprised when they charge you a lot put you through hell then deny you over and over and over. My advice is to try and contact a restaurant that your really interested in and see if they can help. only do this after looking into the immigration end as theres nothing more crushing than flying to europe , finding a job, flying back to the us to apply ( some countries demand this) going through a 4-6 month process paying hundreds in fees, having a restaurant patiently waiting only to recieve a firm no. Choose a country, choose a region, look into the migration policy there, speak with someone on the phone from the consulate , call again 1-2 times since everyone will tell you different best to ask at least twice 2 different people. then you have an idea of your options as far as contacting a restaurant and not making a huge waste of both of your times. I think england has one of the best offers and the language may make things easier. no matter what the language and conversions will be difficult. I have worked in Sweden, Denmark, Norway, Panama and the ole USA. things change in each place but for europe study up on your measurements, the terms change frequently its really great for eye opening. As i said check into regulations first. I know for example denmark is kind of an iron door. If i can help anymore please let me know.


----------



## veronporter (May 9, 2011)

Hey Pirate-chef,

Thanks for your reply, I really enjoyed reading it. Great point about conversions/measurements, I hadn't even thought of it! Plenty of other good advice in there too.

If anyone else has any experience working at a restaurant away from home or plans to in the future, I'd love to hear about it. Thank you.


----------



## pirate-chef (Jan 25, 2012)

your welcome. its worth the study with measures i still feel like a moron asking what temp to cook a mid rare whatever to... also looking at someone strange when its yea and just splash 10 decilitres of this and some of this . im finally catching it but it takes time. if i can help let me know.


----------

